
Lunch with the FT: Bill Gross – “We were looking for every penny we could get” - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/9ddffbc6-3e96-11e9-b896-fe36ec32aece
======
hhs
This might be behind a paywall for some. If so, google the title. Useful
insights.

